# Buying a used car in Britain



## Brenda M (Jun 5, 2011)

We are americans and will be traveling throughout Europe. First stop is Britain.
We plan to buy a used car while in London. Do people negotiate the prices of cars when they purchase them from a dealer or is the price the dealer is asking the price that is paid? Also, is there a AAA type company that provides roadside assistance that covers Europe?


----------



## raceman (Apr 3, 2011)

Brenda M said:


> We are americans and will be traveling throughout Europe. First stop is Britain.
> We plan to buy a used car while in London. Do people negotiate the prices of cars when they purchase them from a dealer or is the price the dealer is asking the price that is paid? Also, is there a AAA type company that provides roadside assistance that covers Europe?


Pay the asking price, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! lol.

Most asking prices for cars are VERY negotiable depending of course on what you're looking for and how flexible you are willing to be on your requirements, make, model, age, mileage etc. There are very good deals to be had, and if you have freinds or relatives in the UK that would help, give me a shout if you like lol.

AAA type companies, there are 3 main ones, 

The AA - The AA: Breakdown Cover, Car Insurance, Home Insurance, Loans, Motoring Advice, Travel and Maps

The RAC - Breakdown Cover | Car Insurance | Route Planner | RAC

Green Flag - Breakdown cover | Rapid roadside assistance and recovery | Green Flag

Have a look, but be aware, they don't ALL cover unlimited Europeon travel, so it may be worth a call to them to see what their mainland europe limitations are.

Hope that helps.
lane:


----------



## Joanne_Manchester (Feb 18, 2011)

Brenda M said:


> We are americans and will be traveling throughout Europe. First stop is Britain.
> We plan to buy a used car while in London. Do people negotiate the prices of cars when they purchase them from a dealer or is the price the dealer is asking the price that is paid? Also, is there a AAA type company that provides roadside assistance that covers Europe?


I am just wondering how are you going to deal with getting car insurance??
If you are not UK resident I am not sure you will find a company that will be able to offer you car insurance or can you find one from the USA?
Also how are you going to pay your car tax?

Another think to consider is that you will be buying a right end drive car (in the UK) and for the rest of your holiday you will be driving on the other side of the road outside the UK...might be a bit confusing..??


----------



## tubbercurry (May 31, 2011)

Check with your insurance company. My UK company covers me to drive anywhere in the world for a period of six months.

I am fully comp here in UK but when abroad it goes to third party only.

Are you sure buying the car is the best idea? Depends on how long your coming for but maybe you can speak to one of the rental companies and they could cut you a deal so you have full insurance and you know if you break down you can be rescued by their breakdown people Europe wide.


----------



## tubbercurry (May 31, 2011)

Ps don't go to a London dealer! Much better looking outside London for cheaper deals


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Joanne_Manchester said:


> I am just wondering how are you going to deal with getting car insurance??
> If you are not UK resident I am not sure you will find a company that will be able to offer you car insurance or can you find one from the USA?
> Also how are you going to pay your car tax?
> 
> Another think to consider is that you will be buying a right end drive car (in the UK) and for the rest of your holiday you will be driving on the other side of the road outside the UK...might be a bit confusing..??


Let me answer some of the queries raised by respondents:

Car insurance - It's true that most companies won't deal with non-residents, but there are a couple of intermediaries that can arrange cover:
Camper Van Insurance and Motor Vehicle Insurance
https://www.hertsinsurance.com/walkabout.php
Any UK cover is automatically valid in most countries in Western and Central Europe, but only for third-party (public liability) risks, unless the cover specifies comprehensive.

Car tax - called Vehicle Excise Licence or Tax Disc, can be paid when you register a car in your name. Easier way to deal with it is to buy a car that still has several months of tax left, or ask the dealer or existing owner to extend the tax, at your expense.

Ther is also MOT - a kind of safety and environmental test - required annually by all cars three years or older. Again thing to do is to only buy a car that already comes with long MOT, or get it MOTed before parting with your money. Honest sellers shouldn't mind, but dishonest ones will, as they know it won't pass. Never touch a car without recent MOT.

Registration. When you buy a used car, the seller will complete part of the registration certificate and send it to effect change of registration. You get another part for your record. Within 2-3 weeks you should get a new registration document in your name - you need a UK residential address for it, but it can be a friend's or relative's. You cannot give a business address or a hotel's. 

Right-hand and left-hand drive issue. Whichever you get, it will be 'wrong' either in UK or continental Europe. Most experienced drivers quickly get used to driving on the other side. It takes me about 20 min of concentration when I cross the Channel with my car. Having a good navigator on your passenger seat will help, as they can tell you when it's safe to pull out to overtake (pass) when the steering is on the 'other' side. If you prefer, you can get LHD models in UK.

Reselling the car after your trip. This can be time-consuming and frustrating. First contact the dealer you got it from - they may take it back (at a loss to you of course). You can always put it into a car auction. Most big cities have at least a weekly auction. Just take it to an auctioneer with all your papers, driving licence and passport. If desperate, just take it around used car dealers and ask if they would make an offer. You won't get much and you'll be offered bottom prices, but it will be quick. You will of course get more for it by selling privately, but it can take a long time to advertise (often online), wait around for phone calls and viewings and finalise a deal (there are a lot of time-wasters). You can leave the car with a friend or relative to sell it for you and send the money to you afterwards, or if it's old and decrepit, just scrap it - you may get £50 for it.


----------



## raceman (Apr 3, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Let me answer some of the queries raised by respondents:
> 
> Car insurance - It's true that most companies won't deal with non-residents, but there are a couple of intermediaries that can arrange cover:
> Camper Van Insurance and Motor Vehicle Insurance
> ...


Is there ANYTHING you don't know about Joppa, dam your a star lol


----------



## Brenda M (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you for your response, it was very informative.


----------



## Phil1a (Jun 12, 2011)

Always negotiate. Its the same as the US. The price is what you are prepared to pay. Dont forget to use an HPI check on the registration before you buy. It makes sure there is no outstanding finance on the car


----------



## cowboy14 (Jun 13, 2011)

tubbercurry agree with you ,, ..they are ________


----------



## christopheintheuk (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi
I am living in the UK as a resident and wish to get quickly a car.

I have found a car on internet from a dealer that is about 2h30 in train from my place. As I would like to close the deal within the day and come back home with the car, I need to get an insurance. Do you think it is possible to get an insurance over the phone within an hour? At least if I call them before?

About the no-claims history, I have been driving 5 years in Japan with no-claims. Do you think a UK insurance will take it? I have been driving RHD cars which helps.

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

christopheintheuk said:


> Hi
> I am living in the UK as a resident and wish to get quickly a car.
> 
> I have found a car on internet from a dealer that is about 2h30 in train from my place. As I would like to close the deal within the day and come back home with the car, I need to get an insurance. Do you think it is possible to get an insurance over the phone within an hour? At least if I call them before?
> ...


Sure, most insurance companies can cover you on the spot if you phone them. But if the vendor insists on seeing a certificate of insurance, you may have to buy one from those that provide online certificate, or get one from a High St broker or intermediary.

Insurance companies normally only honour NCD earned on a UK-registered car in the last 2 years. Some may recognise EU record but I haven't heard of any that honours Japanese record. No harm in asking though. Otherwise you may be eligible for introductory discount of around 25%, or online discount if you buy that way.


----------



## christopheintheuk (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## mishkab (Feb 15, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Sure, most insurance companies can cover you on the spot if you phone them. But if the vendor insists on seeing a certificate of insurance, you may have to buy one from those that provide online certificate, or get one from a High St broker or intermediary.
> 
> Insurance companies normally only honour NCD earned on a UK-registered car in the last 2 years. Some may recognise EU record but I haven't heard of any that honours Japanese record. No harm in asking though. Otherwise you may be eligible for introductory discount of around 25%, or online discount if you buy that way.


Joppa,

Any ideas about which insurance companies honour EU NCD?

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mishkab said:


> Joppa,
> 
> Any ideas about which insurance companies honour EU NCD?
> 
> Thanks!


No personal experience, but ones that are known to be sympathetic to recent arrivals include Direct Line and Aviva (telephone enquiries only).


----------



## mishkab (Feb 15, 2011)

Joppa said:


> No personal experience, but ones that are known to be sympathetic to recent arrivals include Direct Line and Aviva (telephone enquiries only).


Good to know, thanks again Joppa!

ON with the packing!!! 3 more days to go!


----------



## imissmarmite (Oct 28, 2013)

Im guessing you are looking for a second hand car?

Dealers usually have a decent mark up but the UK is now one of the cheapest places in europe to buy a car and the margins are much lower than people think. You should be able to negotiate at least £500 off the forecourt price.

SNIP/


----------



## decisions29 (Jun 15, 2014)

Hey, don't be afraid to negotiate! I have found a great car using the website, arranged a meeting and... saved over 600 £. You can google WheelDeal, maybe Gumtree could be a great one... I have the one and the only advices for future car seekers: be careful and ALWAYS check car quality. 
BTW, finding a good car service in UK is the other, very long story. Anyone knows a good car service in London?


----------

